# Be encouraged - book suggestion



## KrisAmiss (May 1, 2017)

Free as a bird now…

I wish I’d had TAM sooner. I spent many years questioning, really blaming myself for my unhappiness. It’s supposed to be within our control, right?

Just want to reassure people on the fence, not that I encourage it, but life goes on after divorce. I read a book recently called The Great American Nobble by Cecelia Vaughan Bouchet that mirrored many of my feelings. This woman has a midlife crisis, ends up having an emotional affair and goes a little nutter. It was funny and sad, totally cathartic for me. Thought I’d pass it on.


----------

